
Cambridge CRISPR/CAS9 startup Editas plans to test IPO market - dbcooper
https://www.bostonglobe.com/business/2016/01/04/cambridge-startup-editas-plans-test-ipo-market-for-biotechs/uqK7XseLzbLNTtH5ENJ7bM/story.html
======
dbcooper
The S-1 filing:

[http://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1650664/0001047469160...](http://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1650664/000104746916009534/a2226902zs-1.htm)

Some comments on the S-1 filing:

[http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2016/01/04/eight-things-you-
mi...](http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2016/01/04/eight-things-you-might-not-
have-known-until-editas-filed-its-s-1/)

